
Boston Dynamics new robot - stillsut
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603548/boston-dynamics-has-a-new-nightmare-inducing-robot/
======
brunoluiz
Boston Dynamics always showing the beauty and the scariness of robotics. Now
we just have to wait those usual videos where they show how the robot works in
"problematic" situations (even though these situations doesn't seem that
problematic anymore).

~~~
mixedCase
I just want to see how it reacts to that one guy kicking it.

------
clort
watching the video, I was hoping in a kind of terrified way that somebody
would toss a ball to Spot, now that it has a hand..

